# Re-Homing, but owner wants contact.



## heisoktoday (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi, we currently have a Queensland Blue Heeler who is 12 months old. She has about 1/2 acre to do whatever she wants, do agility type and other "work" with us.

We are going to add a second. Somebody who reluctantly needs to re-home their one year old wants to maintain contact.

To me that might be nice for the human, but very confusing to the dog. I am against it. We will need to bond with the Cattle Dog, and him with us. It is obvious to me that the person is not ready. 

Is it a good idea to maintain contact? Will it hurt the Cattle Dog? Should I have a heart to heart with them, and recommend that she delay?

Thanks for any advice!

P.S. I like to add a photo of Shasta to each thread I start.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Contact as in, send pictures and occasional updates? Or contact as in meeting up? What level of involvement does the old owner want?

If sending pictures and updates, sure, no problem, but I think I would have a problem with meet ups. It will be confusing for the dog, as he'll likely be excited that his "owner" is coming back for him. It would probably be fine after a few months when the dog settles into your home and understands you're his new owners, but it really depends on the dog, too, and how attached he is to his current owner. He's still fairly young, so he'll likely adjust quickly.

Personally, I would really delve into how much contact the old owner wants and decide how much interference you want to put up with. I know I would quickly grow to resent some stranger who rehomed their dog with me always asking to meet up to pet their old dog, or barraged me with texts or emails for pictures! And, you know, once its your dog its your dog...if you don't want to do meet ups, you shouldn't have to.


----------



## stbob (Apr 15, 2021)

Sometimes you got to be outright honest. If the current owner wants to maintain contact with the dog, i'd tellem keep the dog...


----------



## heisoktoday (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks,

Lillith, and stbob.

I would be happy if it was going to be photos, and updates. Heather loves to do that sort of thing. The issue is meet ups.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

No meet ups. Not a good idea. Just say no. I am sure there are other Cattle Dogs out there that need a home.


----------

